

Ask HN: Barebones Phone? - GrooveStomp

Some time ago - a few months, maybe, someone had posted about their barebones "just a phone" phone.  It had a paper notepad on the back and a slot for a pencil.
I can't seem to find the post when searching Hacker News, Google or Duck Duck Go.  Does anyone else recall and happen to have the info handy?
======
orenmazor
John's phone.

my friend has one. after about a year of it, I think he's getting tired of
being a technology cripple (he can't text, tweet, fb, or email, which makes
him basically unreachable in any multicast/logistics scenario. we have to rely
on his gf to tell him everything).

more importantly, his girlfriend is getting tired of it :)

